# Relocating ferals to barns



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Something I'm not sure about; do barn cats reject newcomers? As in relocating ferals. Should they go to a barn without cats or it doesn't matter?
Once we relocated some ferals but there were no other cats where they went to, so I don't know.
I'm not considering that option and I don't like the idea_unless it's one of the well cared for places_ but I better know for sure.
Thank-you very much


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

I don't have a direct answer, but we have a local group who has a barn relocation program, and they might be able to give you some good advice on hows and wherefores. Try this site:

http://www.feralfelines.net

Down the left-hand frame is a link to email their barn cat coordinator...you might get some info from her on the best way to do barn placements.

(I have a kitchen apron from this group that my husband bought me last time he was at the vet's office...it says "The cook is NOT responsible for cat hair in the food.")

_Edited to add: When Assumpta was a stray, she did try to move in at the farm down the road, and the five resident barn cats set on her and beat her up pretty badly...this was about two months before my neighbor managed to catch her up, but I just remembered that story thinking about barn cats and territoriality...FWIW_


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Thank-you so much for the link to feralfelines Gudewife  ..extremely informative. I didn't contact them for my question b/c I got an answer; the barn cats must be spay & neutered or they will fend off new cats. Even so they won't like them at first so there might be scuffles and like with housecats it must be done slowly and under strict supervision.
Poor Assunta! But yes, that's how they would react. I appreciatte your reply a lot, wish there were more orgs like felinefriends in NE..hopefully in the future.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

<<The cook is not responsible for cat hair on the soup>>

:lol: :lol: ..I liked the poster that says "Homeless not hopeless" and I watched some of the videos but couldn't understand "Banzai cat" or maybe it didn't play well for me.."If pets could practice safe sex.." is good I think


----------

